# Completed my first 25 mile LD! Gem was a super star!



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

From pre-ride vetting in to heading out for the first 13 miles:


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Getting back to camp after first 13 miles, chilling during the break and heading back out again:


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Last set, I promise 

Getting in after the second 12 miles and a very tired horse (and rider):


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow!!! thanks for sharing. A friend and I are signing up for a LD ride in February - 25 miles. We were discussing training etc. today on our ride. She has an Arabian and I have a chunky QH!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am soooo jealous! I want to do this. it looks like a total blast.

is that frost on the ground? already? Wereent'y you just baking about a week ago?


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations and great pics! So nice to hear about new people getting involved . I have a year to wait til my horse is old enough to compete but definitely am going to! I've already started taking him for short trail rides, usually alone but once a week a group goes. Gem is a cutie, what breed is she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats! Wish I had the time to condition my Arab for something like this. Dang work!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

QOS said:


> Wow!!! thanks for sharing. A friend and I are signing up for a LD ride in February - 25 miles. We were discussing training etc. today on our ride. She has an Arabian and I have a chunky QH!


I did both competitive and LD with my quarter horse gelding. Of course, he's not a typical QH. Only 14.2 and lean from his racing bloodlines.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I was so proud of Gem and she really seemed to enjoy herself out there. It was very addicting and I am contemplating signing up for my 2nd one Halloween weekend. 

Atomic - she is 7/8th Arab and 1/8 Pinto and registered both breeding stock pinto and half arabian. I blame her bad days on the 1/8th pinto


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats!! so glad to hear about someone else getting bitten by the endurance bug 

i am curious though when you spoke of ribboning if you had stayed with the group. did this event give out ribbons to certain placings?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so happy you had a good time. The trails here are wonderful.
It was a pleasure meeting you, your horses & your husband. How is his foot?:wink:
You are welcome to come & stay any time. I'd love to go riding with you but no way I'm riding 25 miles.
Great pictures!


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Phantom - they gave ribbons to 1st -6th place and a completion award to anyone after that. Is that not the norm?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Biscuit is around 15 to 15.1 hh and is Impressive bred so he is pretty stocky built - he is pretty darn fast and is athletic but gentle as can be. My friend did a endurance clinic with Darolyn Butler who is a world class endurance rider and it is Darolyn that is putting on this ride at the Houston international airport. It is her training grounds. I have been pouring over information and am going to get one of the heart pulse monitors so I can make sure I am not over doing The Biscuit. We ride 2 or 3 times a week and are going to increase that...can't wait!!! Can't wait to hear about your next ride!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

livestoride said:


> Phantom - they gave ribbons to 1st -6th place and a completion award to anyone after that. Is that not the norm?


around here, LD awards tend to be either all-or-nothing. some rides don't give out placings or awards as they don't want to "encourage racing at that distance" (which i personally think is elitist and silly). other rides give the LDers the same things that the endurance distance gets, which is normally a first to finish prize, top 10 prizes, a best conditioned award, and a turtle award (some rides also recognize high vet score).

can't say i have ever heard of anybody giving out actual ribbons at an AERC event around here, but i did get a ribbon at the CTR i rode at a couple weekends ago.


----------



## Theresa1 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been trying to get the courage to do one of these with my Rocky Mtn. horse . Are all 25-mile runs considered LD? If not, what's the difference? Would you recommend a novice ride for the first timers? 

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Gem! Sounds like such an adrenaline rush!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations! You and your horse did awesome. Thank you for the pictures. They make me jealous.

Every time I read about someone doing a ride, I want to go. Both rides I have done, another more experienced rider rode with me and it was great.

Maybe next year.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

WOOHOO!! Congratulations!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Theresa1 said:


> I've been trying to get the courage to do one of these with my Rocky Mtn. horse . Are all 25-mile runs considered LD? If not, what's the difference? Would you recommend a novice ride for the first timers?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience!


For UMECRA (ND, SD, WI, IA, MI, MN, WI, IL) there are 25 competitive and 25 LD.

Yes - a novice is a great way to start. Most ride managers will help you find a mentor to ask questions!


----------



## Theresa1 (Oct 8, 2011)

mls said:


> For UMECRA (ND, SD, WI, IA, MI, MN, WI, IL) there are 25 competitive and 25 LD.
> 
> Yes - a novice is a great way to start. Most ride managers will help you find a mentor to ask questions!


Thanks for the info mls - I'll have to start asking around and look for a mentor.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

are there any links to more info on this ? Mayb a place to find rides like this in my area ? (Va) What is LD ? Endurance I get, is there a rule book or basic guidelines somewhere ? 25 miles doesnt seem like that much out of the ordinary. Makes for a bit of a day. I do most of it at a walk trot but wouldnt mind checking this out.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Check out the AERC website. They have a link dedicated to rider education with a handbook you can get for free online containing information on what to expect and how to prepare your horse. I thought it was no big deal as well, but the pace was faster than I anticipated and was glad Gem was in enough shape to do it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, I read the AERC rulebook and just downloaded the handbook. I see there are a few rides a year in weekend trip range, My horse is a bit small and I'm a bit large, but looks like they host the 25 mile option rides as well. SOemthing we should be able to handle. I am going on a 22 mile trail ride this weekend and I'll try to keep tabs on the start finish time. Not sure how accurate the measurement is though. Might have to look for a mini gps to keep track.Any sugestions for saddle gear ?


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Joe - There are also local groups in most areas that do events, so do a search and see. In my area UMECRA is a great group that puts on numerous extra rides that are not listed on the AERC site. 

Gear - I am brand new myself so just figuring this all out. I have an English set up and have earmarked a nice bridle/halter configuration I want to switch to. That was the one annoying thing I wanted to change. I had to take off the bridel/bit and put on the halter at the vet checks which didn't slow us up too much but was an annoying extra step. Being able to detach the bit and have a halter looked much simpler.


----------

